# Filling the Steam Tuner Tank right to the top!



## Rob Fisher (12/8/18)

A fantastic tip for filling the entire Steam Tuners tank for the Dvarw uplifts tank thanks to a chap by the name of Mark James Elliott from the UK!

As you with the Steam Tuner uplift tank know... you can only really fill the tank about two-thirds of the way. Well with this very neat trick you can fill it up 100% with no mess! Boom!

Take a paper straw and slit it down the one side. You will then be able to push it into the chimney. This will allow you to fill the tank up right to the threads! Then when you put the base in the straw will move out and once screwed in you can remove the straw.

Here are some pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (12/8/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher - should have my Dvarw and steam tuner tank soon and I can see this is a great tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

